# Grade their seasons



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

This morning as I was driving in to work I was listening to DJ and PK on 1320AM and they were grading the Utes 2010 season after their, umm, disappointing bowl game last night. I was surprised at how many callers claiming to be Ute fans were giving them C's and even D's for a 10 win season. I understand a lot of that is just anger and disappointment for the way they played against Boise State, but I was still surprised by the pessimism. Personally, I give the Utes a B for the season as a whole. They started the season hot but I think that loss to TCU really hurt their confidence and they sorta fell apart down the stretch. If you look at their last 6 games, 3 of them were embarrassing losses, and the other 3 were narrow wins that they very nearly lost. But give them credit - their defense made big plays and kept them in those games and their offense did just enough to get the wins.

BYU, on the other hand, had a horrible start to the season but finished strong, winning 5 of their last 6, and very nearly beating Utah. In fact, if it weren't for one freakish 4th quarter BYU would have won 6 of its last 6. But they didn't and they had some really embarrassing losses early in the season before they turned things around. The loss to Utah State obviously was their low point and the Aggies didn't do much to make that loss respectable either. So for BYU I give them a C for the 2010 season.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Reading your post I was sitting here thinking and I am gonna go with your opinion.... thats pretty good. Their D was good almost all year with a couple exceptions and the offense did what it could with Wynn at the helm. I don't know much about the Cougars D but I'll definitely agree their offense picked it up in the back half the season. They look like offense-wise, they'll be just fine for the next few years with Heaps running the show. Hopefully with their coordinator possibly/probably being out, they don't do the whole "change the entire offensive scheme" thing to the kid and keep him in the same system he finally started getting results out of.

Utah - B

BYU - B- (just because they're the Y but they finished on a pretty good upswing  )


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I guess to be fair I need to include Utah State (sorry Weber State and SUU fans, I just don't follow those schools). The Aggies beat the crap out of my Cougars so you have to give them props for that, but then they followed that big win up by going 2-5 the rest of the season, with their only wins coming against New Mexico State and San Jose State, arguably the two worst teams in Division 1 football (okay I guess New Mexico is worse, but still). They finished the season 4-8 with BYU being the only win over a team that finished with more than 1 win (ouch!). I understand Utah State is still rebuilding, and Gary Andersen is in only his second season as head coach, but they had a senior QB and some talented athletes and they should have won at least a couple more games. I give them a D+ for their season.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverrat77 said:


> BYU - B- (just because they're the Y but they finished on a pretty good upswing  )


That is a pretty generous grade, especially from someone who is an unapologetic BYU hater! I will attribute that to your Christmas spirit.  Sorry to hear about your hip injury. I hope you make a full recovery and are able to enjoy the Holidays in spite of the pain and discomfort you must be in.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I give them both C+

BYU started out slow but continually worked hard to improve. If this is a kid in a class, I like the effort. Maybe his papers average out a little lower win -vs- loss but the improvement is impressive. He could have just tanked and given up.

Utah started out well but then like a kid that overachieves, they seemed to lose interest. They tanked big time and at times looked to be dropping out. They did pass the class and have better average on their papers but the last few scores really brought the grade down.

I'm excited for the kid that struggled but brought up his grade and finished strong, but disappointed in the kid that started fast and then choked. He transfers to a bigger school next year and will feel like he is getting bullied around for a few years.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I give them both C+
> 
> BYU started out slow but continually worked hard to improve. If this is a kid in a class, I like the effort. Maybe his papers average out a little lower win -vs- loss but the improvement is impressive. He could have just tanked and given up.
> 
> ...


Good post man... I liked reading that.

MM, I guess I just feel like as much as my emotion says ah, heck with BYU, there's no denying that they've got something good with Heaps at quarterback. It'll be interesting to see how he handles their tougher teams at the start of the year. If he handles himself well and the rest of the team follows that lead, it may just be the thing BYU needs to get back to national relevance for the next three years.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

let's see 7-6 record for BYU, that is .54 %, that is an F. Utah is 10-3, that is 77%, so a C+.

Seriously though, I think Utah had a good season. They had a tough bowl game. Their defense was good. Boise State had a lot of turnovers and I'll credit the U's defense with that. But they didn't get much going offensively, and had some pretty bad turnovers. I would give them a B. They had good things going, but lost it after the TCU loss.

BYU gets a C-. C's get degrees. I think BYU will only improve. The last half of the season was good. They should have gone with one qb from the start, and it should have been Heaps. I think they would have a couple more wins had they done that.

USU gets a D from me. While they stink, and have stunk for a long time, I thought they would do a little better this year. Their Senior QB didn't get it done as well this year as last year, but I was hoping for at least a 5 or 6 win season. (which would be a step up from the past 10 seasons). Here's hoping for next year. I think Gary will still get things going in the coming years (if they keep him around long enough to see the fruits).


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Good post.

I compare the U to a student that has an "A" going for most of the semester but bombs the final. I've done that and I felt far angrier about that than a class that I had a "b" the whole semester and ended with that grade. The truth is, I don't think they were "A" material, they were always a "b" team and at the end of the day, rose (or was knocked down) to the level of their ability. So a B.

For the "Y", they certainly did improve over the year, but during their upswing, they feasted on the same dreadful competition that caused so many of us to drink the "U" kool aid. I thought that for the first time since the Crowton years, the coaching was subpar (esp with the QB issue, and how the cougs lost to the U). However, unless Bro. Heaps is called to serve, the future look bright in Provo. All in all, I would say C+. 

As for the Aggies, too many bad injuries, so sad, because there was potential. Grade, incomplete.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

IT seems like it is all about momentum. Y finished very strongly with a very young team, which leaves everyone feeling very optimistic. The exact opposite is true for the U. Seems like Y fans have their heads up much higher than Utes, which is not describable by the stats. 
U- U for citizenship and B- for performance. What is with the thuggs trying to start a fight before every game?
Y-C+, but I would much rather be in Bronco's shoes than in Whitt's!


----------



## Gwidon (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello guys....!
Thank you for you generosity! At this forum, you share us so important message.I like this kind of post which tell us much important massage.thank you again.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Gwidon said:


> Hello guys....!
> Thank you for you generosity! At this forum, you share us so important message.I like this kind of post which tell us much important massage.thank you again.


If this post doesn't scream troll I don't know what does.


----------

